# NEWS!!A tiny heart quit beating. GREAT NEWS! post 51



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

A tiny soul lost her life today.
A tiny heart quit beating.
Rest now from all of your pain and suffering.

Your owner loved you and you kissed away her tears as she held you.

You came from a horrible breeder in NC. Someone that DIDN'T CARE. 
Sold you at 5 weeks with parvo and coccidia.
Your Mom is sick also but the breeder DOES NOT CARE.
You were one of 4 that died and the breeder DIDN'T CARE.

You, Macie, have an advocate in me and your owner.
She gave you the best of care and you fought a gallant battle.
Now we will fight for you so you didn't die in vain.

Rest in Peace tiny Macie.

Bob and Marsha

Thank you Deb ( 3MaltMom ) for your support and continual help.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh gosh... so very sad...


Rest in Peace Macie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry :bysmilie: RIP!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so so sorry..jo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It is very heartbreaking to lose a wee little one.........and the horrible concequences that BYB breeders or puppymills do!!!!!! I am so sorry!!! Not only do they wreck havoc on these innocent little dogs but to the wonderful people that adopt them, it breaks their hearts too~~~~RIP dear little Macie!!!!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :bysmilie:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:smcry: :smcry: RIP Sweet Macie. :smcry: :smcry: 


M & B as I have already told you. I will do what I can to help. What a sad sad situation. Love you guys and all you stand for!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh how horrible!!!!!! :smcry: I'm in North Carolina... is there anything I can do to help shut down this place?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Marsha, this makes me so mad.

Poor little Macie. Rest In Peace you most precious of souls.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

RIP sweet little Macie. :smcry:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

This is heartbreaking. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

RIP, Macie.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How very, very sad. RIP Macie.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Rest in Peace sweet Macie :smcry:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: So sorry for your loss of little Macie. :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about poor little Macie. What a sad story.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear about little Macie...so, so sad.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

You have my deepest sympathies. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

How sad - poor little Macie. :smcry: :smcry: It breaks my heart to hear this :smcry:, and unfortunately there are so many others like her. I hope Macie is happy at the Bridge with all her new friends. :innocent: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of little Macie. What a sad, sad story. Poor little Macie, God bless you and grant you peace and happiness.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

What lovely words of a sad sad issue.

I am so sorry for all animals that suffer and most of all for those young that never have a great chance to play.

God bless you for all you do to help,
Melanie


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

The breeders name is:

Renita Ray
Trinity, NC


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 3 2008, 07:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615194


> The breeders name is:
> 
> Renita Ray
> Trinity, NC[/B]


Trinity is about 45 minutes from where I am. It's a tiny country town. It doesn't surprise me that this breeder is there. So what can we do to put this creep out of business....


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Waiting for some legal info...will keep you posted. Thanks for helping me K/C Mom. You will never know how much I appreciate it!!!

The owner said it was a scary situation to get to Renita's house. Nasty people!!!

I hope to have a picture of Macie to post later.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This is Macie. Sweet baby to her Mom, Kim. Forever in her heart and always in our thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little doll.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I am sorry about poor Macie - but did i miss something - I don't recall reading about her ..

Could you please tell me her story ..

Poor little angel


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Lennabella,
Two gals in NC bought 2 Maltese puppie from Renita. Both puppies died shortly of parvo and coccidia.
The Vet advised Renita about parvo and coccidia and that the girls should get their money back and Renita should be giving her dogs shots and Vet checks.
Renita bred her dog again(!!!!!) and gave the girls 2 more puppies at 5 weeks old. Both puppies again were sick.
Kim, who owned Macie, did everything in her power to keep Macie alive. She told me how she was holding Macie in her little blanket, and she ( Kim ) was crying. Macie would lick her tears away!!!
Macie died at the Vets. She was just short of 12 weeks. At least she knew love and kindness from Kim.
Did you read my first post?

Marsha


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss. :smcry:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: Muffy will meet you at the bridge sweet baby girl :smcry:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry Marsha

I did read it but I thought there were other posts about her.

How sad .. I got all choked up at Macie licking her tears away ..

I'm speechless ..


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a sweet little angel Macie is :tender: I hope you all are able to get her shut down. How can she continue to breed her poor sick dog and these poor little angels that are born, don't stand a chance.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Macie's story and all others like these just break my heart. I pray that Macie has found peace at the Bridge.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: How very sad. Rest in Peace sweet Angel Macie. :smcry:


----------



## Olive Tree (Jun 19, 2008)

Marsha and Bob, 

As always, I appreciate your advocacy when it comes to these wonderful little dogs. I abhor breeders who just don't care.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

My condolences. :bysmilie:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeaaaaaa!!
Got an email from Kim and she has a court date!!! 
They plan on shutting Renita down forever. She has two Vets behind her with all the records she needs.
More info as she sends it.......
I'm so proud of her!!!! She does want a new baby and I suggested she finds a wonderful breeder in NC as she deserves the best.
I just wonder if ( things happen for a reason ) she found Renita, not by chance, but to be the one to shut her down and save all the Malts from a horrible situation. You never know but I have to think there is a bigger plan for us.

We are grinning from ear to ear,

Marsha and Bob


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 8 2008, 06:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617105


> Yeaaaaaa!!
> Got an email from Kim and she has a court date!!!
> They plan on shutting Renita down forever. She has two Vets behind her with all the records she needs.
> More info as she sends it.......
> ...


Whoa, Marsha, what fabulous news!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY THE BEST NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 8 2008, 05:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617105


> Yeaaaaaa!!
> Got an email from Kim and she has a court date!!!
> They plan on shutting Renita down forever. She has two Vets behind her with all the records she needs.
> More info as she sends it.......
> ...


Marsha this is awesome news. Keep keeping us posted please. 
:chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: Great News :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Whoa, you're giving me chills here.....what a story!


----------



## Pam (Aug 2, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 8 2008, 06:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617105


> Yeaaaaaa!!
> Got an email from Kim and she has a court date!!!
> They plan on shutting Renita down forever. She has two Vets behind her with all the records she needs.
> More info as she sends it.......
> ...


I am new to this sight but I couldn't help choking back tears at this story. How very, very sad. So glad to hear that someone is doing something about it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Yay! This is awesome news!*


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! That is the best news that I have heard all day!! Please keep us posted on the happenings!

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is great news!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so sorry that sweet baby Macie had to suffer. What a little angel she is now I am sure.
I am so glad your friend is going to shut this breeder down. God bless her for all she is doing.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

oh how sad i'm sitting here crying


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!
How about THIS for good news????/

Kim went to mediation with Renita ( horrible breeder ) on Tuesday of this week and the results are......

1. Renita can NEVER breed another animal.
2. She was given 30 days to spay or neuter all animals she has left.
3. Ordered to pay the Girls a total of $1,700.00 restitution for the puppies that died.
4. Animal Control will check her place in 30 days to make certain all animals are taken care of according to the orders.
5. The six horses she owns have to go to a rescue.
6. Animal Control will be inspecting and monitoring her for a long time!!!!!

SWIFT JUSTICE delivered to a deserving violator. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get involved......there is hope. We can shut these people down once in awhile. That is sooo worth every ounce of effort.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:smcry: RIP SWEET MACIE


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 16 2008, 06:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620173


> WOW!!!!!!!
> How about THIS for good news????/
> 
> Kim went to mediation with Renita ( horrible breeder ) on Tuesday of this week and the results are......
> ...


Great news, indeed!!!!! :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this sad sad story :smcry: Poor little Macie didn't have a chance, but at least she did have love in her short little life.
Rest in peace sweet little Macie.

It is also very pleasing to see that the horrible breeder got her just deserts, way to go :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great news about the breeder being shut down!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:aktion033: :chili: :smilie_daumenpos: k:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 16 2008, 03:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620173


> WOW!!!!!!!
> How about THIS for good news????/
> 
> Kim went to mediation with Renita ( horrible breeder ) on Tuesday of this week and the results are......
> ...


This is really great news to an otherwise terrible story Marsha. Thanks for helping your friend do this! :aktion033:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 16 2008, 06:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620173


> WOW!!!!!!!
> How about THIS for good news????/
> 
> Kim went to mediation with Renita ( horrible breeder ) on Tuesday of this week and the results are......
> ...



:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Yay!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili::


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy moly! This is WONDERFUL news!!! Hooray for justice!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 16 2008, 03:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620173


> WOW!!!!!!!
> How about THIS for good news????/
> 
> Kim went to mediation with Renita ( horrible breeder ) on Tuesday of this week and the results are......
> ...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:shocked: Oh wow! Thats great news! :biggrin: 
:chili: :sHa_banana:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thank you Bob and Marsha for the update and the reminder to "get involved" It does give one encouragement and even more motivation to do more. Sue


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Nice to see swift justice for this sad situation.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo!! We CAN make a difference!! Great job Bob & Marsha and everyone else who was involved!!
:chili: :yahoo: arty: :walklikeanegyptian: :clap: :dothewave: :woohoo2: :sHa_banana: :ThankYou:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I only hope that Animal Control will follow up. A lot of times they just don't have the resources to do it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I only hope that Animal Control will follow up. A lot of times they just don't have the resources to do it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I only hope that Animal Control will follow up. A lot of times they just don't have the resources to do it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I only hope that Animal Control will follow up. A lot of times they don't have the resources to do it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Good grief, can somebody delete all those posts ! Sorry but something was just not working right.


----------



## yjeffers (Jan 1, 2009)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I just spoke to this woman last night about buying a male maltese from her. I have read so much about puppy mills, etc, so I decided to google her name. I luckily came across this post before we called her back again today. This woman is not out of business y'all and she is still breeding. She said that she only breeds once a year so evidently, she has slowed down, but she has not stopped. I have been reading this site a few weeks now because we are trying to buy a puppy. Thank goodness for this website!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG....... I am checking into this right away and thanks yjeffers for the heads up!!!!!!

Marsha


----------



## yjeffers (Jan 1, 2009)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jan 4 2009, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699029


> OMG....... I am checking into this right away and thanks yjeffers for the heads up!!!!!!
> 
> Marsha[/B]



As a matter of fact, here is a link to her ad:

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/for/978844177.html


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (yjeffers @ Jan 4 2009, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699033


> QUOTE (theboyz @ Jan 4 2009, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699029





> OMG....... I am checking into this right away and thanks yjeffers for the heads up!!!!!!
> 
> Marsha[/B]



As a matter of fact, here is a link to her ad:

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/for/978844177.html
[/B][/QUOTE]
It's been removed, thank God :shocked:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Marsha, that is fabulous news! :cheer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 4 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699040


> Marsha, that is fabulous news! :cheer:[/B]


What is fabulous news, did I miss something :blink:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

oops just got it, sorry


----------



## yjeffers (Jan 1, 2009)

I hope it doesn't mean that someone bought the puppy. She did say that a couple had already come to visit the maltese. I feel sorry for whoever bought it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't know how I missed this whole thread!! I do hope there is somebody checking on this and that no more precious little babies are at her facility!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Terry, I am horrified and sent an email off to Kim right away. Maybe she is at work on this and that is why the ad if off Craigs list. I will post as soon as I hear something.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (yjeffers @ Jan 4 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699002


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I just spoke to this woman last night about buying a male maltese from her. I have read so much about puppy mills, etc, so I decided to google her name. I luckily came across this post before we called her back again today. This woman is not out of business y'all and she is still breeding. She said that she only breeds once a year so evidently, she has slowed down, but she has not stopped. I have been reading this site a few weeks now because we are trying to buy a puppy. Thank goodness for this website!!![/B]



QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 4 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699035


> QUOTE (yjeffers @ Jan 4 2009, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699033





> QUOTE (theboyz @ Jan 4 2009, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699029





> OMG....... I am checking into this right away and thanks yjeffers for the heads up!!!!!!
> 
> Marsha[/B]



As a matter of fact, here is a link to her ad:

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/for/978844177.html
[/B][/QUOTE]
It's been removed, thank God :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (theboyz @ Jan 4 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699071


> Terry, I am horrified and sent an email off to Kim right away. Maybe she is at work on this and that is why the ad if off Craigs list. I will post as soon as I hear something.[/B]


Oh no!!! That is so horrible that she is still breeding. ( My heart is aching for those dogs and puppies. I really hope that she gets what is coming to her for not obeying the court order. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess the courts are too busy to follow up as ordered. I hope now they will.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just tried that link and it worked. 
I hope she does get closed down. What a sad situation.

Here's the link. I hope I did this right and it works. 
http://greensboro.craigslist.org/for/978844177.html


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Won't work for me. Says it has been flagged?


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

People like this just make me MAD. Those poor little animals who just don't have a chance.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 2 2008, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614834


> A tiny soul lost her life today.
> A tiny heart quit beating.
> Rest now from all of your pain and suffering.
> 
> ...


Dear Bob and Marsha,

I just read this whole thread, so I am pretty much up to date as to what has transpired about this horrific so called breeder.

I am so sorry about sweet, darling, Macie. I looked at her picture and was on the verge of tears. It's difficult to look at an innocent face such as hers and wonder how some people can be so evil and greedy.

Thank you for everything you have done to stop this woman. 

The more I read on SM about rescue ... I have no doubts, that I would want to adopt a resuce. whenever the time is right for us.

Marie


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

The link doesn't work for me, either. 

Ugh, this is so upsetting. :bysmilie: 

I thought the woman was no longer allowed to breed any animals?

Is she breeding illegally? Couldn't she get into more trouble?

Sweet Macie and Kim deserve some justice. I hope that horrible

Renita gets what's coming to her.

Please keep us updated, Marsha.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

After many phone calls I found the AC that is checking on her and has her court info. The lady told me she is checking into the news of the ongoing breeding and will get back with me.
I heard from Kim and she is outraged!!! Calling the courts and Vets that helped her in court.
I have another SM member helping also and be sure we are doing everything and anything to stop Renita.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jan 6 2009, 06:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700174


> After many phone calls I found the AC that is checking on her and has her court info. The lady told me she is checking into the news of the ongoing breeding and will get back with me.
> I heard from Kim and she is outraged!!! Calling the courts and Vets that helped her in court.
> I have another SM member helping also and be sure we are doing everything and anything to stop Renita.[/B]


Ya'll are doing such wonderful, tireless work for our precious and innocent little furbabies! How some people can look at dogs as chattel, as just "income" is beyond me. Ya'll are true angel warriors!

Just a suggestion, but someone should file/save the craigslist page with "Renita's" ad on it. This would be helpful in the follow-up court case I would think. For those technology challenged (believe me, I've been there and I'm not much past that stage myself!) let me know and if you want, I'll be happy to walk you through how to save the craigslist page to your computer. This way, if they pull the listing off craigslist, you'll have proof of her having listed her puppy for sale!!! 

Please keep us all posted!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you Lottapaws. I try to keep an eye on Renita and your suggestion is great.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

OH YEAH! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------

